# Borussia Dortmund - Juventus. 18 Marzo 2015, ore 20.45. Tv Canale 5.



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2015)

Forse è la partita più importante della stagione per la Juve. Dopo il 2-1 dell'andata, la squadra di Allegri dovrà vedersela al Westfallenstadion del Borussia Dortmund. 

La Juve passa se

- Pareggia con qualsiasi risultato
- perde con un gol di differenza dal 3-2 in su 
- Vince

Mentre viene eliminata se il Borussia Dormund vincesse 1-0 oppure con due gol di differenza, tipo: 3-1 4-2 ecc
Col 2-1 si vai ai supplementari.

Sarà possibile seguire la partita su Canale 5. Fischio d'inizio 20.45

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Marzo 2015)

Passa la Juve, sicuro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2015)

1-1 o 2-2.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Marzo 2015)

secondo me passa il borussia...vince 1 a 0...


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2015)

Dura, partita tiratissima. Se devo dire la mia passa il BvB.


----------



## Marchisio89 (16 Marzo 2015)

Sono ottimista.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2015)

Secondo me ci saranno pochi gol, forse solo uno, vince chi va in vantaggio.


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Marzo 2015)

2 secco, Max Allegri questi Match non li sbaglia, come dimostra la sua carriera.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

Brutti presentimenti. Devono uscire il prima possibile. Quindi adesso. Non mi tradire, BVB!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2015)

2 fisso !


----------



## de sica (16 Marzo 2015)

Juve campione d'europa!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Marzo 2015)

*La partita Borussia Dortmund-Juventus, sara' arbitrata dal serbo Milorad Mazic.*


----------



## juventino (16 Marzo 2015)

Se non passiamo la stagione è un mezzo fallimento, inutile prendersi in giro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Voglio il Borussia sempre più giù

Max.. Dai, dai, dai!


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se non passiamo la stagione è un mezzo fallimento, inutile prendersi in giro.


Perdere a Dortmund ci puó anche stare, la cosa che conta (per me) é il modo.
Voglio dire, un conto é andare lí esclusivamente per proteggere lo 0-0 e poi perdere 1-0 senza mai tirare in porta, un altro perdere facendo una splendida gara senza paura, giocando da Juventus.

Voglio una Juventus europea, come lo era quella di Lippi.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Marzo 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Perdere a Dortmund ci puó anche stare, la cosa che conta (per me) é il modo.
> Voglio dire, un conto é andare lí esclusivamente per proteggere lo 0-0 e poi perdere 1-0 senza mai tirare in porta, un altro perdere facendo una splendida gara senza paura, giocando da Juventus.
> 
> Voglio una Juventus europea, come lo era quella di Lippi.





Il risultato può essere casuale ma la prestazione *mai*. Ed è superfluo dire che la relazione tra le due è strettamente diretta.

Spero per voi non metta il paracarro gliorente.


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il risultato può essere casuale ma la prestazione *mai*. Ed è superfluo dire che la relazione tra le due è strettamente diretta.
> 
> Spero per voi non metta il paracarro gliorente.


Infatti, anche perché passare il turno sculando non servirá a nulla, non cresceremo mai cosí, é la mentalitá sbagliata, da squadretta.

Dovrebbe giocare Morata.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2015)

Tanta Fortuna!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Marzo 2015)

Comunque è il 18 non il 19


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Juve campione d'europa!!





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tanta Fortuna!



Eddai fateci passare almeno questa  
Tanto la Champions è assolutamente impossibile che la vinciamo, tranquilli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Marzo 2015)

operazione gufata 

La juve vince facile, il borussia non è nemmeno in grado di battere l'amburgo a casa sua


----------



## mr.wolf (17 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Passa la Juve, sicuro.





Sherlocked ha scritto:


> 2 secco, Max Allegri questi Match non li sbaglia, come dimostra la sua carriera.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 2 fisso !





de sica ha scritto:


> Juve campione d'europa!!





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> operazione gufata
> 
> La juve vince facile, il borussia non è nemmeno in grado di battere l'amburgo a casa sua


Fratelli carissimi,la vostra fede rafforza il nostro potere,mi unirò alla vostra preghiera per guidarvi lungo il cammino.

2 fisso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2015)

Questa sera forza Juve!!! Il Borussia, Klopp, Immobile mi stanno simpatici, ma la squadra è Tedesca, quindi devono perdere.


----------



## de sica (18 Marzo 2015)

A parte gli scherzi, prevedo un pareggio per 1-1, con gol di pogba al 80'esimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Perdere a Dortmund ci puó anche stare, la cosa che conta (per me) é il modo.
> Voglio dire, un conto é andare lí esclusivamente per proteggere lo 0-0 e poi perdere 1-0 senza mai tirare in porta, un altro perdere facendo una splendida gara senza paura, giocando da Juventus.
> 
> Voglio una Juventus europea, come lo era quella di Lippi.



Non cerchiamo scuse, stasera avete l'obbligo di passare.
E' vero che è una sfida alla pari, ma forse vi siete scordati che in Europa le partite sono tutte così.

Due Fenomeni numeri 10 come Baggio e Del Piero hanno incantato a Dortmund, voglio vedere che fa Tevez.


----------



## Gianni23 (18 Marzo 2015)

Giusto per la cronaca, le gufate non si dichiarano


----------



## pennyhill (18 Marzo 2015)

*Borussia:* Weidenfeller; Papastathopoulos, Hummels (C), Subotić, Schmelzer; Benber, Gündoğan; Kampl, Mkhitaryan, Reus, Aubameyang

_A disposizione:_ Langerak, Kehl, Kagawa, Błaszczykowski Kirch, Immobile, Ramos

*Juventus:* Buffon (C); Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Vidal, Marchisio, Pogba; Pereyra; Tevez, Morata

_A disposizione:_ Storari, Ogbonna, Barzagli, Pepe, Padoin, Llorente, Matri


----------



## raducioiu (18 Marzo 2015)

Menomale che stavolta Immobile non sarà in campo a dar man forte alla Juve.


----------



## Hammer (18 Marzo 2015)

Con due gioielli come Morata e Pogba, sarà impossibile per il BVB passare


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> *Borussia:* Weidenfeller; Papastathopoulos, Hummels (C), Subotić, Schmelzer; Benber, Gündoğan; Kampl, Mkhitaryan, Reus, Aubameyang
> 
> _A disposizione:_ Langerak, Kehl, Kagawa, Błaszczykowski Kirch, Immobile, Ramos
> 
> ...



Con che coraggio mettere Chiello? Doveva mettere Barzagli


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2015)

Non ho scommesso, (anche se era appetibile il 2.44 passaggio turno Borussia di Bwin), quindi non me ne frega niente spero solo si spacchino Chiellini e Vidal che ce li ho contro al fantacalcio


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2015)

Gol di Tevez. Già finita.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Tevez che gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2015)

Già finita, il portiere ahahahhahahaah.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Ma che gol ha fatto? Una bestia.. che cosa abbiamo fatto


----------



## Dany20 (18 Marzo 2015)

Gollasso.


----------



## diavolo (18 Marzo 2015)

Gran gol l'abasc


----------



## Heaven (18 Marzo 2015)

Gran goal ma Weidenfeller...


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Marzo 2015)

Madonna se prendono il Monaco sclero


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Madonna se prendono il Monaco sclero



È scritto


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Pogba rotto


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2015)

Rotto pogba


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2015)

Sokratis a me pare lo stesso pippone cosmico di quando era al Milan


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2015)

Ma quanto fa schifo il Bvb?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Che partita noioso mamma mia.. copia incolla di Atletico leverkusen


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

per ora la differenza la sta facendo l'allenatore, klopp in una partita e mezza non ci ha capito nulla


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Il Borussia è ancora in "Partita" solo grazie al regalo di Chiello


----------



## Hellscream (18 Marzo 2015)

Quelli del Dortmund non segnano manco se giocano fino a domani


----------



## Dexter (18 Marzo 2015)

Se Pogba non si spaccava era già 2 a 0


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2015)

La domanda è una sola: Monaco o Porto?


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Marzo 2015)

Lasciamo stare che adesso ci vogliono 2 gol solo per andare ai supplementari, però cavolo neanche la possibilità di crederci...cioè in quarantasei minuti ZERO tiri in porta. 
La juventus si sta chiudendo benissimo, però il Borussia ha deluso finora. Solo possesso palla, poi zero idee



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quelli del Dortmund non segnano manco se giocano fino a domani


sarà già tanta roba se buffon farà UNA parata nel secondo tempo


----------



## nazdravi (18 Marzo 2015)

Andata: Inter chelsea 2 - 1
Ritorno: 0-1

Andata: Juve bvb 2 - 1
Ritorno: 0 - 1

E a maggio poi... 
Ve lo dico...


----------



## nazdravi (18 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La domanda è una sola: Monaco o Porto?



Il porto comunque da le piste a questo bvb.


----------



## Gianni23 (18 Marzo 2015)

Madonna ragazzi come siete catastrofisti


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Marzo 2015)

E' finita


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Il porto comunque da le piste a questo bvb.



Non ci vuole molto


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Andata: Inter chelsea 2 - 1
> Ritorno: 0-1
> 
> Andata: Juve bvb 2 - 1
> ...



E alla quarta giornata del girone entrambe a metà partita erano eliminate dalla champions


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Marzo 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Il porto comunque da le piste a questo bvb.


si infatti


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] hai visto l'azione mardonesca del tuo amico Chiello


----------



## The Ripper (18 Marzo 2015)

Il dortmund può ancora crederci, ma Max ha preparato bene la partita. Il cambio non mi è piaciuto però. Comunque tutta un'altra storia rispetto alla versione europea della Juventus di Conte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2015)

Gran gol Tevez. Non sta deludendo.


----------



## nazdravi (18 Marzo 2015)

Monaco ai quarti. E atletico Madrid in semifinale. Come l'inter che in semifinale gioco col Barcellona dopo averci perso nei gironi.


----------



## Aron (18 Marzo 2015)

Tevez.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Marzo 2015)

Che delusione sto Dortmund, al posto di Buffon potrebbe pure esserci Agazzi e non cambierebbe nulla vista la sterilità della loro fase offensiva.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> Monaco ai quarti. E atletico Madrid in semifinale. Come l'inter che in semifinale gioco col Barcellona dopo averci perso nei gironi.



E Bayern in finale come l'Inter


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] hai visto l'azione mardonesca del tuo amico Chiello



Purtroppo mi sto perdendo le eroiche gesta di Mr TrentaMilioniSuTransfermarkt perché sto guardando la mediocre partita di Messi


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2015)

Sapete che da agosto la champions sarà visibile solo su Mediaset premium, ve lo dico nel caso vi sia sfuggito...


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Cosa ha fatto tevez.. morata un asino


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

miracolo di weidenfeller dopo gran numero di tevez


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Marzo 2015)




----------



## O Animal (18 Marzo 2015)

Cit. In Champions Tevez non fa la differenza...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

la juventus sfiora ancora il raddoppio


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Morata


----------



## hiei87 (18 Marzo 2015)

Allegri a maggio zittirà Sacchi che gli aveva rinfacciato il fatto di non aver mai vinto la Champions. E' scritto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2015)

Acciuga ha ucciso klopp che non ci ha capito NULLA


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

il bvb è spettatore


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2015)

Ma sta squadra non ha un attaccante vero .. Boh non tirano mai in porta


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Marzo 2015)

Reus inesistente


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Finita


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2015)

2-0 Morata

Una passeggiata di salute


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2015)

0-2, Finita.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2015)

Borussia al livello del nostro campionato ....


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2015)

Grande Acciuga, comunque. Nonostante la pochezza dei tedeschi ha preparato la partita in modo impeccabile.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Senza Pirlo la rube gioca meglio [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] l'infortunio è una nanna


----------



## Gianni23 (18 Marzo 2015)

Penso che adesso si possa dire con certezza che la qualificazione sia stata in dubbio solo per l'errore di Chiellini all'andata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2015)

mi sembra di vedere Milan Juve


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

Allegri unico allenatore a portare due squadre italiane diverse ai quarti di Champions (Milan e Juventus) da quando la formula è passata a 32 squadre (99/00)


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Allegri in Champions col Milan ha solo sbagliato una partita.. quella col totocoso in casa.. ma era la sua prima esperienza in cl.

Quella col l'Arsenal al ritorno non tengo conto..


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Marzo 2015)

Morata gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2015)

Allegri con noi era il nulla con la Juve sta sempre ad urlare ecc misteri del calcio.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Marzo 2015)

Immagino Pippa Inzaghi come avrebbe preparato questa trasferta in terra tedesca.


----------



## O Animal (18 Marzo 2015)

Giusto per la cronaca il BVB fino ad un mese fa era a rischio retrocessione..


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande Acciuga, comunque. Nonostante la pochezza dei tedeschi ha preparato la partita in modo impeccabile.


Si c'è da dire che la Juventus ha fatto una partita praticamente perfetta. Da notare anche lo stato di forma dei giocatori pazzesco. 

Una squadra come quella del Borussia però non può creare zero pericoli in 70 minuti. Mi sa che la recente ripresa in campionato è solo un bluff, quest'anno fanno schifo e basta


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Comunque, ai quarti, salvo Monaco o Porto, vanno fuori


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Immagino Pippa Inzaghi come avrebbe preparato questa trasferta in terra tedesca.



Per la paura, avrebbe fatto parcheggiare la macchina del Gallo davanti alla panchina e si sarebbe infilato dentro l'amato bagagliaio.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Marzo 2015)

Matri di nuovo in champ...chi l'avrebbe mai detto...


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Immagino Pippa Inzaghi come avrebbe preparato questa trasferta in terra tedesca.


quel somaro...
lui, quel tognaccioni e il mago


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Marzo 2015)

Juve monaco non è neanche quotata


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

Allegri umilia Klopp mettendo Matri, aveva fatto lo stesso col Barcellona inserendo Traorè  

e 0-3


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Mamma mia Tevez


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2015)

3-0 Tevez

Un massacro


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2015)

ahahahahah umiliati e ora vai con il Monaco strapazzato.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2015)

Tevez è un mostro.


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2015)

Comunque sto Rockefeller in porta è imbarazzante, dai. Si scansa!


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

La cosa incredibile è che la Juve non è che abbia fatto queste grande partite.. si sono limitati al compitino difendere e ripartire..

Arridatemi allegri


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Marzo 2015)

Massacro in Germania


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Rockefeller in porta è imbarazzante, dai. Si scansa!



hhahahahah Rockfeller ahhahah


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Allegri con noi era il nulla con la Juve sta sempre ad urlare ecc misteri del calcio.



Beh è un allenatore aziendale che muta l'atteggiamento a seconda della dirigenza della squadra che allena, in questo è coerente.


----------



## Gianni23 (18 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque, ai quarti, salvo Monaco o Porto, vanno fuori



Penso che realisticamente i quarti fossero il loro obiettivo per quest'anno, considerata la figuraccia dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 3-0 Tevez
> 
> Un massacro



...non dovrei dirlo - visto che si tratta della Juve - ma vedere i tedeschi umiliati non ha prezzo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (18 Marzo 2015)

ahahahahah che barzelletta!!


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

Con un presidente serio nel 2011/2012 avremmo avuto Hamsik e Tevez... Scudetto + Finale di Champions assicurati. E Max allenatore. Sliding doors. Complimenti Max.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2015)

Tevez, quello che non tradiva e che era nostro..


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Comunque sto Pereyra oh. forte forte.. ed i gobbi che si lamentano..

Salta sempre l'avversario difende attacca è capace di fare tutto. Al posto di nonno Pirlo è altra roba


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Con un presidente serio nel 2011/2012 avremmo avuto Hamsik e Tevez... Scudetto + Finale di Champions assicurati. E Max allenatore. Sliding doors. Complimenti Max.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2015)

La fortuna della Juve è stata l'infortunio di Pirlo. Senza di lui tutta un'altra squadra


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2015)

Sicuramente non vinceranno la Champions (i paragoni con l'Inter non c'entrano nulla. Quell'anno fui il primo a dire che avrebbero vinto la Champions. Ma c'era Mourinho ed il suo patto col demonio) ma questa vittoria gli darà coraggio, consapevolezza e li renderà ancora più forti.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2015)

Tevez merita un 10.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Marzo 2015)

Senza Pirlo e senza Pogbà. Prova di forza impressionante.


----------



## BianconeroVero (18 Marzo 2015)

Non oso nemmeno pensare a come sarebbe stato un Milan con Tevez e Ibrahimovic. Una delle coppie d'attacco più forti del mondo, qualche anno fa. Perciò poi non capisco perchè tanti dei vostri diano la colpa a Galliani, aveva combinato uno scambio che vi avrebbe fatto vincere anche in Europa con Max che era capace di battere il Barcellona con 10 pippe.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non vinceranno la Champions (i paragoni con l'Inter non c'entrano nulla. Quell'anno fui il primo a dire che avrebbero vinto la Champions. Ma c'era Mourinho ed il suo patto col demonio) ma questa vittoria gli darà coraggio, consapevolezza e li renderà ancora più forti.



Il problema è sempre lo stesso.. la Rube come può migliorare e diventare più forte in Cl? Solo tramite investimenti.. purtroppo è cosi o investi ed allora puoi fare molto ma molto di più oppure ottavi/quarti

In Campionato cosa vuoi migliorare?


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)






Mille e una notte ha scritto:


>






Sostituiti con Matri, Pazzini, Balo, Torres, Destro


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Marzo 2015)

BVB scandaloso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sostituiti con Matri, Pazzini, Balo, Torres, Destro


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Marzo 2015)

C'era qualche dubbio? Il Borussia quest'anno è una squadra oscena. Certo, complimenti alla vincitrice sempre, ma onestamente io già prima della partita d'andata vedevo la Juve come favorita. Ora se sono fortunati a prendere il Barcellona o Monaco, hanno tutte le possibilità di andare in semifinale.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Marzo 2015)

Fegato spappolato ogni volta che segna Tevez, ma il peggio sarà venerdì quando verranno estratte le palline Juve e Monaco


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti alla Juve, ma il BvB è un fantasma oramai


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

A prescindere da chi pescano se hanno la fortuna di essere sorteggiati con l'*andata in trasferta* io non li dò per spacciati contro nessuno, nemmeno il Bayern.


----------



## Gianni23 (18 Marzo 2015)

Ci sono tre sorteggi assolutamente proibitivi, Barcellona, Real e Bayern, con le altre se fanno come stasera se la giocano, è inutile negarlo.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Marzo 2015)

dopo sta scoppola penso che tanti vorranno Klopp lontano da una possibile candidatura per il Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Marzo 2015)

BianconeroVero ha scritto:


> Non oso nemmeno pensare a come sarebbe stato un Milan con Tevez e Ibrahimovic. Una delle coppie d'attacco più forti del mondo, qualche anno fa. Perciò poi non capisco perchè tanti dei vostri diano la colpa a Galliani, aveva combinato uno scambio che vi avrebbe fatto vincere anche in Europa con Max che era capace di battere il Barcellona con 10 pippe.



A 25 milioni quell'anno l'avrei preso anche io Tevez, la cosa ridicola è stata lasciarselo sfuggire dopo.


----------



## mr.wolf (18 Marzo 2015)

dopo averli gufati mi tocca fare i complimenti alla Juve


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2015)

Al sorteggio c'era chi li dava per spacciati! Grande Juve, Grande Tevez e Grande Allegri.

Allegri continua a far benino in Europa e continua a prendersi soddisfazioni alla faccia del suo nemico Conte.


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Marzo 2015)

c'e' poco da fare li hanno distrutti


complimenti


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A prescindere da chi pescano se hanno la fortuna di essere sorteggiati con l'*andata in trasferta* io non li dò per spacciati contro nessuno, nemmeno il Bayern.



Beh oddio il Bayern e Real (nel caso torni a fare il Real), li vedo proibitivi. Con le altre, compreso il Barca, se la possono giocare. Però sinceramente non li vedo da finale, poi tutto può essere.


----------



## Dexter (18 Marzo 2015)

Con Monaco,Porto e Atletico se la giocano. Forse anche col Psg. Bayern,Barca e Real le asfaltano,non scherziamo...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio il Bayern e Real (nel caso torni a fare il Real), li vedo proibitivi. Con le altre, compreso il Barca, se la possono giocare. Però sinceramente non li vedo da finale, poi tutto può essere.



ovviamente Bayern e Real SONO super-proibitivi. però se fosse con l'andata in trasferta saranno sfide più combattute del previsto, non prenderanno imbarcate e hanno uomini come Tevez in grado di fare il golletto anche quando l'inerzia del match non è dalla loro parte: se la giocheranno fino alla fine.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> c'e' poco da fare li hanno distrutti
> 
> 
> complimenti



...quando li meritano vanno fatti.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Juve, ma il BvB è un fantasma oramai



Concordo, qua sembra che la Juve ha battuo il Real...buon risultato ok, turno superato agevolmente, si...però il Dortmund fino a un mese fa era ultimo nella Bundes.

In attacco non c'era Lewandoski, ma c'era Aubeyang...


----------



## hiei87 (18 Marzo 2015)

Secondo me se la giocano con tutti. Allegri con un Milan inferiore se l'è giocata due volte contro un Barca superiore a quello attuale. Per questo possono battere il Barca e possono giocarsela col Bayern di Guardiola. Il Real non lo conto nemmeno. Non è una squadra. 
L'Atletico se dovesse tornare in condizione sarebbe la squadra per loro più rognosa, ma è scritto da mesi che Allegri umilierà Sacchi, dopo che questi gli aveva rinfacciato di non aver mai vinto la Champions.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ovviamente Bayern e Real SONO super-proibitivi. però se fosse con l'andata in trasferta saranno sfide più combattute del previsto, non prenderanno imbarcate e hanno uomini come Tevez in grado di fare il golletto anche quando l'inerzia del match non è dalla loro parte: se la giocheranno fino alla fine.



Si ma infatti non partono già battuti, come d'altronde il PSG per dire (li vedo a quel livello). Però gli manca qualcosa per il salto di qualità definitivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

La cosa che mi ha più impressionato di Allegri è come ha gestito le forze fisiche della sua squadra in vista di questa partita, in campionato nell'ultimo mese sembravano in leggero calo e qui invece straripanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Secondo me se la giocano con tutti. Allegri con un Milan inferiore se l'è giocata due volte contro un Barca superiore a quello attuale. Per questo possono battere il Barca e possono giocarsela col Bayern di Guardiola. Il Real non lo conto nemmeno. Non è una squadra.
> L'Atletico se dovesse tornare in condizione sarebbe la squadra per loro più rognosa, ma è scritto da mesi che Allegri umilierà Sacchi, dopo che questi gli aveva rinfacciato di non aver mai vinto la Champions.



Il Milan di Allegri non era inferiore a questa Juve. Poi addirittura dire che l'Atletico sarebbe la squadra più rognosa è paradossale. Sono ancora sotto a 3-4 squadre e non di poco.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2015)

Tutta sta esaltazione per aver battuto la decima in classifica della bundesliga...mah.


----------



## Gianni23 (18 Marzo 2015)

Secondo me non è da sottovalutare anche l'aspetto psicologico oltre a quello tecnico. 

Questa partita gli ha dato un'iniezione di fiducia non da poco, in più da adesso in poi giocheranno liberi mentalmente, consapevoli che qualunque cosa verrà da adesso in poi sarà un di più.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2015)

Ma infatti. Esaltarsi per cosa?? Hanno vinto contro una squadra alla fine di un ciclo. Vedendo poi le altre era la più debole del lotto. Per dire un Porto sarebbe più rognoso da far fuori.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Marzo 2015)

Marotta poca fa: si è presentato davanti ai microfoni di Sky per elogiare l'allenatore "arrivato tra lo scetticismo di molti".
Berlusconi dopo lo 0-0 contro il BARCELLONA disse "questo non capisce un casso".


Ecco la differenza, ahinoi, tra noi e loro in questo momento.

Lo sosterrò fino alla morte: se ad Allegri avessero dato una squadra avremmo aperto un ciclo.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Allegri non era inferiore a questa Juve.



Beh forse a nomi singoli ma il centrocampo era sicuramente inferiore, in attacco c'era Ibra, un solista, mai decisivo in Champions. La vera forza era in difesa, ricordo in Milan-Barca 0-0 Antonini Bonera e Nesta fare la partita della vita. Thiago Silva e Abate non giocarono i quarti.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lo sosterrò fino alla morte: se ad Allegri avessero dato una squadra avremmo aperto un ciclo.



.



> Berlusconi dopo lo 0-0 contro il BARCELLONA disse "questo non capisce un casso".



E adesso salva Inzaghi continuamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

Riprendo le discussioni che stanno facendo adesso in studio su Sky. A proposito di *Marchisio* che sta facendo una stagione mostruosa. Con Conte avrebbe fatto panchina dietro Pogba, Pirlo e Vidal nel 3-5-2, qui è il giocatore più utilizzato dopo Bonucci. Anche qui si vede la bravura di un allenatore vero che ha avuto anche il merito di aver adattato una squadra già fortissima in Italia a un modulo europeo (con difesa a 4).


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Marotta poca fa: si è presentato davanti ai microfoni di Sky per elogiare l'allenatore "arrivato tra lo scetticismo di molti".
> Berlusconi dopo lo 0-0 contro il BARCELLONA disse "questo non capisce un casso".
> 
> 
> ...



Un ciclo in ambito in italiano si. In ambito europeo avremmo lottato per arrivare ai quarti, punto. Allegri è un allenatore discreto, che molti di noi abbiamo odiato fino alla morte anche per colpa della dirigenza (esagerando). Però non è nulla di che, non esageriamo.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un ciclo in ambito in italiano si. In ambito europeo avremmo lottato per arrivare ai quarti, punto. Allegri è un allenatore discreto, che molti di noi abbiamo odiato fino alla morte anche per colpa della dirigenza (esagerando). Però non è nulla di che, non esageriamo.



in Champions in questo momento storico è troppo difficile. Ma chi ce lo dice che potevamo essere "l'Atletico Madrid" italiano?
Comunque una squadra rognosa da affrontare e da battere. Superiore anche all'attuale PSG senza dubbio.
Ecco, saremmo stati una squadra rognosa, e in Italia avremmo dominato.
Invece siamo ad una manciata di punti dal Chievo Verona.

La sfortuna in Champions di Allegri quando era con noi è che dopo il primo anno ha avuto la sfiga di incontrare SEMPRE il Barcellona. Un anno addirittura sia ai gironi che ai quarti....


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Beh forse a nomi singoli ma il centrocampo era sicuramente inferiore, in attacco c'era Ibra, un solista, mai decisivo in Champions. La vera forza era in difesa, ricordo in Milan-Barca 0-0 Antonini Bonera e Nesta fare la partita della vita. Thiago Silva e Abate non giocarono i quarti.



Io credo che il Milan nel secondo anno di Allegri, avesse fatto 3 acquisti mirati (due centrocampisti ed un terzino sinistro) avrebbe potuto benissimo raggiungere la finale.

La formazione tipo era questa:

Abbiati
Abate Nesta Thiago Silva Zambrotta/Antonini
Nocerino Van Bommel Aquilani
Boateng
Ibrahimovic Robinho/Cassano

Nel secondo anno di allegri con un piccolo sforzo si poteva puntellare la squadra e renderla anche molto competitiva per la Champions League. 
Con 3-4 acquisti mirati (due centrocampisti tecnici, un terzino sinistro ed il portiere) quel Milan poteva benissimo arrivare in finale.

Ma invece di fare il salto di qualità... sappiamo tutti com'è andata a finire


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2015)

Allegri ora è un genio...vabbé...ma stiamo parlando di quello che ha perso lo scudetto con Ibra, Seedorf, Van Bommel, Thiago, Nesta, Gattuso, ecc. ecc. vs Grosso, Pepe, Iaquinta, Padoin, Motta, Vucinic, Elia, Giaccherini, Krasic et bidonia assortita


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in Champions in questo momento storico è troppo difficile. Ma chi ce lo dice che potevamo essere "l'Atletico Madrid" italiano?
> Comunque una squadra rognosa da affrontare e da battere. Superiore anche all'attuale PSG senza dubbio.
> Ecco, saremmo stati una squadra rognosa, e in Italia avremmo dominato.
> Invece siamo ad una manciata di punti dal Chievo Verona.
> ...



Non potevamo essere l'Atletico perchè Allegri non è ai livelli del Cholo manco lontanamente, che è un fattore determinante in un'ottima squadra (ma non trascendentale).


----------



## The Ripper (18 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Allegri ora è un genio...vabbé...ma stiamo parlando di quello che ha perso lo scudetto con Ibra, Seedorf, Van Bommel, Thiago, Nesta, Gattuso, ecc. ecc. vs Grosso, Pepe, Iaquinta, Padoin, Motta, Vucinic, Elia, Giaccherini, Krasic et bidonia assortita



Bidonia assortita che ha concluso il campionato senza perdere nemmeno una partita, ricordiamolo.
E nell'elenco che hai scritto ci sono dei giocatori che quell'anno lì erano stracotti: Seedorf, Gattuso, Van Bommel...
Gli scudetti si possono vincere e si possono perdere. E poi non l'ha perso per 10 punti di distacco, ma per pochi (diciamo quanti quelli che ti può dare uno scontro diretto rubato).
E abbiamo anche dimenticato che ha VINTO uno scudetto con *Abbiati, Bonera, Abate, Antonini, Emanuelson, Boateng, Robinho, Pato, Ambrosini, Oddo, Zambrotta, Flamini, Strasser, Merkel e Cassano.* Ah già... c'erano Thiago e Ibra... eeeeeeeembé allora era proprio uno squadrone


----------



## hiei87 (18 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Allegri non era inferiore a questa Juve. Poi addirittura dire che l'Atletico sarebbe la squadra più rognosa è paradossale. Sono ancora sotto a 3-4 squadre e non di poco.



Il Milan di Allegri aveva in più solo Thiago Silva. Per quanto adori Ibra, tra lui e Tevez in Champions prendo l'apache tutta la vita. A centrocampo poi non c'è storia. Tra l'altro quel Milan si fece soffiare lo scudetto da una juve inferiore a questa.
Comunque per me l'Atletico è rognosa perchè tra le grandi sarebbe l'unica a giocare in funzione della juventus. E' una squadra maestra nel far giocar male gli altri. Certo, se sarà l'Atletico dell'ultimo mese, non ci sarà partita.
Le altre bene o male sai come affrontarle. Ti metti dietro e riparti. Il Real è allo sbando e fondamentalmente è un'accozzaglia di singoli. Il tiki taka Allegri sa come affrontarlo.
Questo posto che per me sulla carta la champions la può solo perdere il Bayern. Solo che non mi stuperei se lo facesse, come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

poi adesso si dice che il Borussia è scarso ultimo in Bundes bla bla bla, ma se ci fossimo stati noi al posto della Juventus il Dortmund ci asfaltava andata e ritorno


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bidonia assortita che ha concluso il campionato senza perdere nemmeno una partita, ricordiamolo.
> E nell'elenco che hai scritto ci sono dei giocatori che quell'anno lì erano stracotti: Seedorf, Gattuso, Van Bommel...
> Gli scudetti si possono vincere e si possono perdere. E poi non l'ha perso per 10 punti di distacco, ma per pochi (diciamo quanti quelli che ti può dare uno scontro diretto rubato).
> E abbiamo anche dimenticato che ha VINTO uno scudetto con *Abbiati, Bonera, Abate, Antonini, Emanuelson, Boateng, Robinho, Pato, Ambrosini, Oddo, Zambrotta, Flamini, Strasser, Merkel e Cassano.* Ah già... c'erano Thiago e Ibra... eeeeeeeembé allora era proprio uno squadrone




Non esageriamo, quella rosa era tre volte superiore a quella della Juve, ah la Juve vantava anche Quagliarella, Toni, Matri, Etigarribia, Marrone, la salma di Del Piero, insomma tolti Vidal, Chiellini, Barzagli, e Buffon erano un'accozzaglia di bidoni mica da ridere, quel campionato fu perso principalmente per colpa di Allegri e di cloei che si oppose allo scambio Pato-Tevez, Allegri per me era, è e rimarrà un allenatore normale niente di più.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Marzo 2015)

Gran partita della Juve, non me l'aspettavo. Complimenti ad Allegri.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Concordo, qua sembra che la Juve ha battuo il Real...buon risultato ok, turno superato agevolmente, si...però il Dortmund fino a un mese fa era ultimo nella Bundes.
> 
> In attacco non c'era Lewandoski, ma c'era Aubeyang...



un mese fa: 



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Borussia europeo è stato tutt'altra cosa rispetto a quello della Bundes, vedo giuventini un po' troppo gasati e sicuri di passare...io la vedo al contrario: se la giuve passerà farà un'impresona.


----------



## Gianni23 (18 Marzo 2015)

Le vittorie degli altri non contano mai nulla


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> un mese fa:




Ricordo che lo dissi e immaginavo che tirassi fuori quel post 

Solo non credevo che il Borussia fosse davvero così poca roba (non seguo la bundes assiduamente), mi cullavo (e speravo) che ritornasse quello di un anno fa...non è stato così..per merito di Allegri? secondo te si...per me ha molti più demeriti il BVB, insomma è stato fin troppo semplice per essere solo merito del caprone livornese, mo t'incavoli seriamente


----------



## BianconeroVero (18 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> un mese fa:



Bisognerebbe prendere i tifosi oggettivi e dotati di buon senso come te e fare un forum a parte. Purtroppo la gente di questo tipo è rara da trovare. 

Sarebbe bello se tutti si sforzassero di essere obiettivi verso gli altri sia nella buona che nella cattiva sorte.


----------



## nazdravi (18 Marzo 2015)

Cmq Allegri si rivaluta alla grande dopo questa stagione.
Analizzando la Champions che ha giocato col Milan solo col totthenam ha cannato.
Col barca al secondo anno rischiammo di passare con Antonini e bonera titolari (antonini e bonera). Al ritorno al camp nou ci diedero un rigore contro sull 1 a 1 alquanto scandaloso. (Con l 1 a 1 si passava).


----------



## nazdravi (19 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> poi adesso si dice che il Borussia è scarso ultimo in Bundes bla bla bla, ma se ci fossimo stati noi al posto della Juventus il Dortmund ci asfaltava andata e ritorno



Va beh ma noi non centriamo proprio niente col calcio con quel fantoccio sulla panchina. Ci asfalta anche la virtus entella.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> poi adesso si dice che il Borussia è scarso ultimo in Bundes bla bla bla, ma se ci fossimo stati noi al posto della Juventus il Dortmund ci asfaltava andata e ritorno



Il Milan non batterebbe manco il Portogruaro nel doppio confronto.


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Marzo 2015)

Il Borussia sarà anche indebolito e scarico,ma 3 pappine TRE in casa sua senza concedergli NULLA è TANTA roba


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2015)

Niente da dire, solo tante schizzate. Li abbiamo umiliati, loro non hanno fatto un tiro in porta in due partite e se non fosse stato per Chiellini probabilmente manco un gol. 
Complimentissimi ad Allegri, capace di migliorare la Juventus rispetto agli anni passati alla faccia degli scettici (me compreso), ma soprattutto del signor Gonde Andonio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Marzo 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dopo sta scoppola penso che tanti vorranno Klopp lontano da una possibile candidatura per il Milan.


per quanto mi riguarda no, lo accoglierei come prima senza dubbio

Il borussia è totalmente alla fine di un ciclo. 
Ed inoltre non si può giudicare un allenatore per una singola partita. Altrimenti prendiamo le 4 polpette di Berardi e diciamo che Allegri è un brocco


----------



## BianconeroVero (19 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Niente da dire, solo tante schizzate. Li abbiamo umiliati, loro non hanno fatto un tiro in porta in due partite e se non fosse stato per Chiellini probabilmente manco un gol.
> Complimentissimi ad Allegri, capace di migliorare la Juventus rispetto agli anni passati alla faccia degli scettici (me compreso), ma soprattutto del signor Gonde Andonio.





Ma perchè c'è questa malsana passione tra noi juventini di dover per forza godere A DISCAPITO di qualcun altro? Non si può godere per la bella prestazione e basta? Bisogna necessariamente screditare Conte per dire che Allegri sta facendo un ottimo lavoro? Conte diceva che non eravamo tra le favorite e la Champions era (e resta) un sogno e non un obiettivo primario, era eresia? Io non capisco.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Marzo 2015)

dichiarazioni di Inzaghi da ipotetico allenatore del borussia : "se la juve non avesse fatto 5 gol tra andata e ritorno, avremmo passato il turno 1-0. E' un periodo in cui gira tutto storto"


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2015)

BianconeroVero ha scritto:


> Ma perchè c'è questa malsana passione tra noi juventini di dover per forza godere A DISCAPITO di qualcun altro? Non si può godere per la bella prestazione e basta? Bisogna necessariamente screditare Conte per dire che Allegri sta facendo un ottimo lavoro? Conte diceva che non eravamo tra le favorite e la Champions era (e resta) un sogno e non un obiettivo primario, era eresia? Io non capisco.



Perché le prestazioni della Juventus di Allegri stanno mettendo sempre più in luce il fatto che le responsabilità dell'evidente involuzione di gioco della squadra (prima causa della mancata vittoria in Europa League) fossero proprio di Conte e delle sue fissazioni. Responsabilità che l'attuale CT dell'Italia ha sempre respinto facendo discorsi su fantomatici ristoranti da 100 euro a cui noi ci presentavamo con pochi spicci e lasciandoci a piedi a stagione appena cominciata. Mi spiace per lui perché nonostante tutto resterà sempre nel mio cuore, ma questi paragoni e queste situazioni le ha create lui.


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Perché le prestazioni della Juventus di Allegri stanno mettendo sempre più in luce il fatto che le responsabilità dell'evidente involuzione di gioco della squadra (prima causa della mancata vittoria in Europa League) fossero proprio di Conte e delle sue fissazioni. Responsabilità che l'attuale CT dell'Italia ha sempre respinto facendo discorsi su fantomatici ristoranti da 100 euro a cui noi ci presentavamo con pochi spicci e lasciandoci a piedi a stagione appena cominciata. Mi spiace per lui perché nonostante tutto resterà sempre nel mio cuore, ma questi paragoni e queste situazioni le ha create lui.


Quoto anche le virgole.


----------



## BianconeroVero (19 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Perché le prestazioni della Juventus di Allegri stanno mettendo sempre più in luce il fatto che le responsabilità dell'evidente involuzione di gioco della squadra (prima causa della mancata vittoria in Europa League) fossero proprio di Conte e delle sue fissazioni. Responsabilità che l'attuale CT dell'Italia ha sempre respinto facendo discorsi su fantomatici ristoranti da 100 euro a cui noi ci presentavamo con pochi spicci e lasciandoci a piedi a stagione appena cominciata. Mi spiace per lui perché nonostante tutto resterà sempre nel mio cuore, ma questi paragoni e queste situazioni le ha create lui.




Ma quale involuzione? Conte ha fatto un miracolo il primo anno in Europa e una stagione leggermente deludente il secondo. L'obiettivo sarebbe stata la finale Europea, ci siamo fermati in semifinale. Una stagione al di sotto delle aspettative (SOLO in europa visti gli stra-record in campionato) dopo due stagioni straordinarie al di là di ogni immaginazione diventa un fallimento solo con la nostra vomitevole tifoseria. 

Conte diceva solo la verità quando parlava di carroarmati, ancora ora noi in confronto al Bayern o al Real siamo nulli. Basti vedere che a noi se si rompe Pogba in panca si scaldano Padoin e Matri, guardiamo la panchina degli altri? Senza nemmeno parlare dei titolari.

E' la verità, detto questo sognare non costa niente. E non costa niente nemmeno esultare per le nostre vittorie senza spalare fango sul nostro passato.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ricordo che lo dissi e immaginavo che tirassi fuori quel post
> 
> Solo non credevo che il Borussia fosse davvero così poca roba (non seguo la bundes assiduamente), mi cullavo (e speravo) che ritornasse quello di un anno fa...non è stato così..per merito di Allegri? secondo te si...per me ha molti più demeriti il BVB, insomma è stato fin troppo semplice per essere solo merito del caprone livornese, mo t'incavoli seriamente



se pensi che io stia sbavando perché Allegri ha passato il turno ti sbagli... A me rode tantissimo proprio perché ho stima di lui, i successi che speravo ottenesse col Milan li sta ottenendo con un'altra squadra. Sono convinto ancora che sia stato trattato malissimo dalla società e da gran parte dei tifosi. Avendo un'altra società alle spalle ci avrebbe portato in alto, anche se è "solo" un bravo allenatore, non un grandissimo. 

io la bundes la seguo e il borussia non si può definire poca roba, è semplicemente una squadra a fine ciclo a cui nella prima parte dell'anno tutto è andato storto, per esempio nel match contro il mio Hannover avranno fatto 200 tiri in porta, noi solo uno (punizione dal limite) e abbiamo vinto 0-1. nella sfida a eliminazione secca potevano giocarsela con la juventus, ma stasera hanno sbagliato partita, sicuramente per demeriti loro ma anche per merito di come l'hanno preparata gli avversari


----------



## O Animal (19 Marzo 2015)

BianconeroVero ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe prendere i tifosi oggettivi e dotati di buon senso come te e fare un forum a parte. Purtroppo la gente di questo tipo è rara da trovare.
> 
> Sarebbe bello se tutti si sforzassero di essere obiettivi verso gli altri sia nella buona che nella cattiva sorte.



La ringraziamo professore per la sua altissima lezione su etica e oggettività. 

Il forum a parte, e non, la ringrazia vivamente.


----------



## malos (19 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti alla juve, grande partita.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> poi adesso si dice che il Borussia è scarso ultimo in Bundes bla bla bla, ma se ci fossimo stati noi al posto della Juventus il Dortmund ci asfaltava andata e ritorno



Ma cosa diamine vuol dire ? Ma hai visto che noi siamo imbarazzanti e forse la peggior squadra d'Europa o parli tanto per parlare con questo paragone improbabile ? Mah. 

Allegri è un allenatore normale, che ha in italia una rosa più forte di 10 spanne a tutte le altre (e pure aiutata qui e la), in champions è arrivato secondo in un girone ridicolo, e agli ottavi ha (wowwww) asfaltato il temibile borussia dortmund che è x-esimo in bundesliga ed è nella stagione della fine di un ciclo. Un po come quando la juve due anni fa ha battuto il chelsea di Di Matteo e tutti a esaltarli in quanto avevano battuto i campioni d'europa. Certo si è visto poi contro una squadra vera che fine han fatto. Vediamo allegri contro le big d'Europa, mica contro la peggiore possibile al sorteggio.


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Perché le prestazioni della Juventus di Allegri stanno mettendo sempre più in luce il fatto che le responsabilità dell'evidente involuzione di gioco della squadra (prima causa della mancata vittoria in Europa League) fossero proprio di Conte e delle sue fissazioni. Responsabilità che l'attuale CT dell'Italia ha sempre respinto facendo discorsi su fantomatici ristoranti da 100 euro a cui noi ci presentavamo con pochi spicci e lasciandoci a piedi a stagione appena cominciata. Mi spiace per lui perché nonostante tutto resterà sempre nel mio cuore, ma questi paragoni e queste situazioni le ha create lui.



Ma è vero. Ma chi è la juve, in ambito europeo ? una signora nessuno. Vince in italia perchè spende più di tutte le rivali e ha una rosa nettamente superiore. In Europa siete bastonati da almeno un decennio, senza rivangare il 2003. Non è che perchè allegri ha battuto il borussia nella sua peggior stagione che allora tac, siete l'elite del calcio europeo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti ad Allegri che ho sempre difeso quando era qui..nel doppio confronto ha dominato quel montato di Klopp..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Marzo 2015)

Quarti meritati, come furono quelli del 12/13 quando eliminarono un Celtic che più o meno era sui livelli dell'attuale scalcinato Borussia. Adesso se Platini fa il suo dovere e scalderà le palline giuste, potranno andare in semifinale beccando una tra Porto, Atletico o Monaco. Altrimenti, e qui potremo notare la vera differenza con Conte, se incontreranno e sbatteranno fuori una delle restanti big... mi alzerò in piedi e li applaudirò sportivamente. In caso contrario... non sarà cambiato nulla rispetto a poco tempo fa. E la dimensione europea sarà rimasta la stessa. 
Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quarti meritati, come furono quelli del 12/13 quando eliminarono un Celtic che più o meno era sui livelli dell'attuale scalcinato Borussia. Adesso se Platini fa il suo dovere e scalderà le palline giuste, potranno andare in semifinale beccando una tra Porto, Atletico o Monaco. Altrimenti, e qui potremo notare la vera differenza con Conte, se incontreranno e sbatteranno fuori una delle restanti big... mi alzerò in piedi e li applaudirò sportivamente. In caso contrario... non sarà cambiato nulla rispetto a poco tempo fa. E la dimensione europea sarà rimasta la stessa.
> Staremo a vedere.



A me pare evidente che la Juve non può competere con le tre super Big che spendono come ridere 70-80 milioni per un singolo giocatore..sono fuori dalla loro dimensione salvo arrivino al match fuori forma (vedi Real con lo Shalke)..
Con tutte le altre se la può giocare a partire dal PSG..se arrivano in semifinale al di là degli incroci è un gran risultato visto la distanza tra il calcio europeo e quello nostrano..
Il Borussia non si può paragonare al Celtic, ha dominato il suo girone ed era un girone con l'Arsenal..non sono la squadra di due anni fa ma anche l'anno scorso in casa hanno messo sotto pure il Real di brutto..


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me pare evidente che la Juve non può competere con le tre super Big che spendono come ridere 70-80 milioni per un singolo giocatore..sono fuori dalla loro dimensione salvo arrivino al match fuori forma (vedi Real con lo Shalke)..
> Con tutte le altre se la può giocare a partire dal PSG..se arrivano in semifinale al di là degli incroci è un gran risultato visto la distanza tra il calcio europeo e quello nostrano..
> Il Borussia non si può paragonare al Celtic, ha dominato il suo girone ed era un girone con l'Arsenal..non sono la squadra di due anni fa ma anche l'anno scorso in casa hanno messo sotto pure il Real di brutto..



Beh c'è da dire che il BVB l'anno scorso era altra roba, con altre convinzioni e con un fenomeno davanti.


----------



## BianconeroVero (19 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La ringraziamo professore per la sua altissima lezione su etica e oggettività.
> 
> Il forum a parte, e non, la ringrazia vivamente.



E' possibile esprimere un parere? O è vietato anche questo ai famigerati 'tifosi ospiti'?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Marzo 2015)

Io ho parteggiato per la Juventus ed ero davvero felice per il passaggio del turno. Quest'anno ci stiamo risollevando, nel ranking la Premier è sempre più vicina.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quarti meritati, come furono quelli del 12/13 quando eliminarono un Celtic che più o meno era sui livelli dell'attuale scalcinato Borussia. Adesso se Platini fa il suo dovere e scalderà le palline giuste, potranno andare in semifinale beccando una tra Porto, *Atletico *o Monaco. Altrimenti, e qui potremo notare la vera differenza con Conte, se incontreranno e sbatteranno fuori una delle restanti big... mi alzerò in piedi e li applaudirò sportivamente. In caso contrario... non sarà cambiato nulla rispetto a poco tempo fa. E la dimensione europea sarà rimasta la stessa.
> Staremo a vedere.


Per me è meglio se acchiappano il Barcellona, piuttosto dell'atletico, che è comunque fortissimo, nonostante non abbia la rosa dell'anno scorso.


----------



## DOOOOD (19 Marzo 2015)

lol adesso il Borussia è ai livelli del Celtic dell'anno scorso, e Reus, Gundogan ed hummels sono diventati degli scarti da baraccone.
era uno scontro sulla carta alla pari in partenza
in campo però è stato a senso unico per tutti i 180 minuti...siamo riusciti a subire gol solo grazie la papera colossale di Chiellini.

domani vedremo chi ci tocca, ma a parte forse il Bayern non si parte battuti contro nessuno


----------



## Serginho (19 Marzo 2015)

Mi aspettavo di più dal Borussia, ma è palesemente alla fine di un ciclo. Klopp ha tirato fuori il meglio da un gruppo di ragazzini e sconosciuti, ma dopo vari anni e la sistematica cessione delle migliori rotelle, l'ingranaggio prima o poi smette di funzionare.
Per quanto riguarda la Juve, negli ultimi anni abbiamo visto come outsider siano arrivate in finale, bisogna vedere come gli gira è anche una questione di fortuna, di sicuro ci sono 2-3 squadre assolutamente superiori sulla carta


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Marzo 2015)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> lol adesso il Borussia è ai livelli del Celtic dell'anno scorso, e Reus, Gundogan ed hummels sono diventati degli scarti da baraccone.
> era uno scontro sulla carta alla pari in partenza
> in campo però è stato a senso unico per tutti i 180 minuti...siamo riusciti a subire gol solo grazie la papera colossale di Chiellini.
> 
> domani vedremo chi ci tocca, ma a parte forse il Bayern non si parte battuti contro nessuno



Chissà perché questa corazzata di fenomeni è tipo 69esima in campionato. Ah, quindi con Barcellona, Real e forse Bayern partite alla pari. Beato te che ci credi.


----------



## DOOOOD (19 Marzo 2015)

ho scritto che non partiamo battuti, non che partiamo alla pari.
ed appena saoremo il prossimo avevrsario scriverò le mie %


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (19 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Marotta poca fa: si è presentato davanti ai microfoni di Sky per elogiare l'allenatore "arrivato tra lo scetticismo di molti".
> Berlusconi dopo lo 0-0 contro il BARCELLONA disse "questo non capisce un casso".
> 
> 
> ...



E' presto detto. Da voi, per dictat presidenziale, c'è sempre stata l'imposizione del bel giuoco e quindi se viene meno, il presidente si incazza. 
Da noi i risultati vengono prima di tutto. Il nostro detto "Vincere è l'unica cosa che conta" sta li a testimoniarlo.


----------



## colcuoresivince (19 Marzo 2015)

Il dotmund in champions ha giocato bene al contrario del cmapionatyo.
Quindi 0 scuse la juve ha giocato bene con allegri e ha meritato di passare il turno con una squadra tosta


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Marzo 2015)

Ora si dice che il Dortmund é una squadretta, addirittura paragonarlo al Celtic, quando alla vigilia ci davano tutti per battuti...chissá perché. Viva l'italia.
Poi ovvio che se incontriamo una tra Real, Bayern e Barcellona siamo fuori, non abbiamo mai detto di puntare alla coppa.

Siamo tipo la prima Inter di Mancini, dominando in europa e facendo benino in Champions, ci servono due-tre acquisti per fare il definitivo salto di qualitá come fece l'Inter con la cessione di Zlatan. Loro giocavano con Stankovic trequartista, con Sneijder cambió la musica. Noi con Pereyra siamo a quei livelli lí, serve un trequartista vero e forte e un attaccante di livello europeo accanto a Tevez.

Comunque, senza Pirlo giochiamo meglio, siamo piú veloci e difendiamo meglio.


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Pereyra oh. forte forte.. ed i gobbi che si lamentano..
> 
> Salta sempre l'avversario difende attacca è capace di fare tutto. Al posto di nonno Pirlo è altra roba


Quando gioca nel suo ruolo, cioé da mezz'ala, non dispiace neanche a noi. Noi critichiamo (almeno la maggiorparte di noi) il Pereyra-trequartista e le tante occasioni davanti alla porta che sbaglia... come anche Vidal d'altronde.


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2015)

BianconeroVero ha scritto:


> Ma quale involuzione? Conte ha fatto un miracolo il primo anno in Europa e una stagione leggermente deludente il secondo. L'obiettivo sarebbe stata la finale Europea, ci siamo fermati in semifinale. Una stagione al di sotto delle aspettative (SOLO in europa visti gli stra-record in campionato) dopo due stagioni straordinarie al di là di ogni immaginazione diventa un fallimento solo con la nostra vomitevole tifoseria.
> 
> Conte diceva solo la verità quando parlava di carroarmati, ancora ora noi in confronto al Bayern o al Real siamo nulli. Basti vedere che a noi se si rompe Pogba in panca si scaldano Padoin e Matri, guardiamo la panchina degli altri? Senza nemmeno parlare dei titolari.
> 
> E' la verità, detto questo sognare non costa niente. E non costa niente nemmeno esultare per le nostre vittorie senza spalare fango sul nostro passato.



Nessuna involuzione? Ma te ricordi le partite dell'anno scorso in Europa League? Una roba vergognosa, capaci di soffrire persino col temibile Trabzonspor; le successive con Fiorentina e Lione furono poi giocate con una sufficienza imbarazzante, che ci costo caro col Benfica. E' assolutamente INNEGABILE che Conte abbia preparato malissimo le partite in Europa. Inoltre nessuno gli chiedeva di vincere la Champions e parlare di carroarmati e ristoranti da 100 euro per poi abbandonare la nave quando sei uscito al girone col Galatasaray e ti rifiuti di mettere in discussione un modulo (il 3-5-2) che ha palesemente fatto il suo tempo mi sembra veramente ridicolo. 
E per favore basta tirare fuori sta storia dei 102 punti perché il nostro attuale campionato è talmente scarso che non fa più testo (l'emblema è la partita col Palermo in cui è bastato accelerare 2 minuti per portarla a casa).
Nessuno qui vuole denigrare Conte. Ripeto, questi paragoni vengono fatti principalmente per causa sua.


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nessuna involuzione? Ma te ricordi le partite dell'anno scorso in Europa League? Una roba vergognosa, capaci di soffrire persino col temibile Trabzonspor; le successive con Fiorentina e Lione furono poi giocate con una sufficienza imbarazzante, che ci costo caro col Benfica. E' assolutamente INNEGABILE che Conte abbia preparato malissimo le partite in Europa. Inoltre nessuno gli chiedeva di vincere la Champions e parlare di carroarmati e ristoranti da 100 euro per poi abbandonare la nave quando sei uscito al girone col Galatasaray e ti rifiuti di mettere in discussione un modulo (il 3-5-2) che ha palesemente fatto il suo tempo mi sembra veramente ridicolo.
> E per favore basta tirare fuori sta storia dei 102 punti perché il nostro attuale campionato è talmente scarso che non fa più testo (l'emblema è la partita col Palermo in cui è bastato accelerare 2 minuti per portarla a casa).
> Nessuno qui vuole denigrare Conte. Ripeto, questi paragoni vengono fatti principalmente per causa sua.


Soprattutto il gioco é peggiorato da stagione a stagione, Conte (in europa) pensava esclusivaente a difendersi, basta pensare al mitico 3-5-1-1 con Marchisio dietro la punta... una cosa veramente inguardabile e lo faceva pure contro il temibile Kopenhagen. Lo stesso Benfica non era certo una corazzata imbattibile, anzi.

Ho amato alla follia la prima Juve di Conte e Conte stesso, ma entro due anni quella Juve è sparita, dopo Juve-Napoli 3-0 non si é piú schiodato da quel modulo di emme e ho come l'impressione che voglia portarlo avanti a tutti i costi, per dimostrare a tutti che aveva ragione lui.


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto il gioco é peggiorato da stagione a stagione, Conte (in europa) pensava esclusivaente a difendersi, basta pensare al mitico 3-5-1-1 con Marchisio dietro la punta... una cosa veramente inguardabile e lo faceva pure contro il temibile Kopenhagen.
> 
> Ho amato alla follia la prima Juve di Conte e Conte stesso, ma entro due anni quella Juve è sparita, dopo Juve-Napoli 3-0 non si é piú schiodato da quel modulo di emme e ho come l'impressione che voglia portarlo avanti a tutti i costi, per dimostrare a tutti che aveva ragione lui.



La cosa più assurda è che le due partite col Real, le uniche giocate con un modulo diverso dal 3-5-2 (o 5-3-2, perché di fatto quello è), furono le migliori della stagione (aldilà dei risultati). Servì a farglielo capire? Manco per il cavolo! Vai di nuovo col 5-3-2 e figure di melma con turchi e danesi


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La cosa più assurda è che le due partite col Real, le uniche giocate con un modulo diverso dal 3-5-2 (o 5-3-2, perché di fatto quello è), furono le migliori della stagione (aldilà dei risultati). Servì a farglielo capire? Manco per il cavolo! Vai di nuovo col 5-3-2 e figure di melma con turchi e danesi


Sí infatti, io penso che proprio la partita di Napoli (cioé quella successiva al match contro il Real) lo ha convinto che fosse quello il modulo ideale a noi, è proprio fissato da allora e con questo anche l'involuzione pazzesca di gioco. I risultati in italia non li considero affatto, i nostri avversari sono rinunciatari a prescindere, vengono a Torino sperando di strappare come per miracolo un 0-0. Che manco in Italia vinciamo tutto, la Coppa Italia (pur essendo nulla di ché) non la vinciamo da vent'anni, per me é una cosa inaccettabile e vergognosa e questo qui schiera le riserve in finale, boh...

Poi sempre con la scusa di Pepe per continuare a farlo, manco fosse Ronaldinho ahahha.


----------



## The P (19 Marzo 2015)

Allegri addirittura in trend topic su Twitter. In Italia esageriamo SEMPRE. 

A me questa vittoria della Juve sul Dortmund ricorda moltissimo la nostra vittoria sull'Arsenal con una partita esemplare vinta 4-0. Anche all'epoca partirono i caroselli e poi al ritorno quasi uscivamo.

Allegri sta vincendo di misura ogni partita di campionato, perché ha una rosa troppo più forte delle altre. Con una difesa più forte e gli unici fuoriclasse della serie A che gli sbloccano le partite. (considerando che Dybala e F.Anderson sono ancora tutti da verificare).

La Roma, l'unica che poteva essere un'avversaria seria, perde Gervinho per la coppa d'Africa, cede Destro e non riesce più a segnare totalizzando 11 pareggi. Troppi per poter vincere un campionato.

Io vedo molta fortuna in tutto ciò. E continuo a ritenere Allegri un allenatore da provincia. Uno che la champions non la vincerà mai, e che difficilmente vincerà mai 3 scudi di seguito come Conte, che gli juventini giù hanno dimenticato. A partire da Marotta


----------



## Marchisio89 (19 Marzo 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Allegri addirittura in trend topic su Twitter. In Italia esageriamo SEMPRE.
> 
> A me questa vittoria della Juve sul Dortmund ricorda moltissimo la nostra vittoria sull'Arsenal con una partita esemplare vinta 4-0. Anche all'epoca partirono i caroselli e poi al ritorno quasi uscivamo.
> 
> ...


Quando mancano avversari, anche un allenatore mediocre puó vincere scudetti di fila, vedi Mancini con l'Inter. Anche in quel caso l'unica rivale era la Roma ed é servito il Milan per interrompere il dominio dell'inter.

La Juve puó essere fermata solo dal Milan o dall'Inter imho, Roma e napoli sono due squadre ridicole, una massa di esaltati. Per alcuni tifosi (della roma) mi dispiace sinceramente. Sono come il Leverkusen un paio d'anni fa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Marzo 2015)

serafini oggi dice tutto...

"Capitolo Juventus. Complimenti per aver saputo vivere a Dortmund una notte da Milan. "

quanto aspettano per farci tornare dove meritiamo?!...quello è il nostri posto la nostra storia.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Marzo 2015)

I due gol di Tevez li paravo pure io. Non sto scherzando. 
Allegri è il classico allenatore che sta dove non si merita. Un miracolato. Ma non preoccupatevi, anche al Milan fece bene il primo anno. La partita non l'ho vista, avevo di meglio da fare  
Però spero che il Monaco sbatta fuori sta squadra capitanata da quel brocco. Non per fare un torto alla Juve, per quel che mi riguarda potrebbero arrivare anche in finale, non mi darebbe fastidio,ma perché mi sta troppo sulle palle quel pesce lesso di allegri. Gli auguro il peggio calcisticamente parlando. Infine dico che la Juve non sarà mai come il Milan in Champions league. MAI.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Marzo 2015)

Recap del match:







Il BvB ha evidentemente dominato


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Recap del match:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I veri mattatori però sono stati "nando sanvitopernoi" e "la championsinesclusiva periprossimi20annisumediaset".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Quando mancano avversari, anche un allenatore mediocre puó vincere scudetti di fila, vedi Mancini con l'Inter. Anche in quel caso l'unica rivale era la Roma ed é servito il Milan per interrompere il dominio dell'inter.
> 
> *La Juve puó essere fermata solo dal Milan o dall'Inter imho, Roma e napoli sono due squadre ridicole, una massa di esaltati. Per alcuni tifosi (della roma) mi dispiace sinceramente. Sono come il Leverkusen un paio d'anni fa.*


Purtroppo è la verità, per realtà provinciali come Napoli e Roma ci vuole gente pesantissima per provare a vincere qualcosa. Al Napoli è servito Maradona, uno dei migliori giocatori di sempre, alla Roma è servito Capello, uno dei più grandi allenatori degli ultimi vent'anni.


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è la verità, per realtà provinciali come Napoli e Roma ci vuole gente pesantissima per provare a vincere qualcosa. Al Napoli è servito Maradona, uno dei migliori giocatori di sempre, alla Roma è servito Capello, uno dei più grandi allenatori degli ultimi vent'anni.


Soprattutto Capello aveva una concorrenza spaventosa. 

Comunque a Roma e Napoli, ma soprattutto nella capitale, non si puó lavorare in pace l'ambiente é troppo estremo sia nel bene che nel male. Ho letto di minacce nei confronti dei giocatori in caso si facessero superare dalla Lazio, ma cos'è?? d'altra parte invece quando comincia a girare bene la squadra gli mettono troppo pressione addosso.

Juventus, Milan e Inter sono le societá migliori d'italia, c'é poco o nulla da fare per le altre.


----------

